

LCROSS Impact on NASA Channel - I was dissapointed - tocomment

I got up early to watch it and they didn't show anything from the impact!  Couldn't they at least have shown it from the view of a telescope on earth?<p>And how could we have had clear, live video from the moon landings decades ago but we can put a video camera on the probe and send back video?<p>Sorry, kinda frusterated.
======
t3rcio
Now, there is a crater made by "human hands" in Moon´s surface. The Earth is
not enough, we also need crash Moon.

